# New fish ...just a quick question.



## Brevcom (Mar 4, 2008)

I picked a couple of these up today and need help ID'ing them ....any clue?


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm not a malawian keeper, but my guess is a juvi N. Livinstoni ....


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

You're close alleycat, its a Nimbochromis polystigma. It can be tough to tell as a juvenile, but the small spots mean polystigma, livingstoni have a more distinct (solid) white/brown coloration.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

yep i agree with etcbrown. it is a polystigma.

i almost picked up one of these the other day, it was a toss up between that guy and a rusty. i chose the rusty. but the more i see the polystigma the more i want one. i love spotted fish!!! 
darn it :x i wish i could go back in time!! :fish:


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

thats a perty fish, I want one! Is that a male or female or are they monomorphic?


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

CichInTheMind said:


> thats a perty fish, I want one! Is that a male or female or are they monomorphic?


they are not monomorphic ,but males colors apear 
after they reach 10cm or so...

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1159


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

Its N. polystigma. I used to have a breeding group. They're neat fish. Mine had lots of personality.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

*Santanu_Changkakati* being that I keep every nimbo except linni I agree with everyone else ---------Nimbochromis polystigma--------- :thumb:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I would say its N. polystigma


----------



## Cobotis (Mar 3, 2004)

N. polystigma ........


----------

